# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Koskilinjojen kesäaikataulu

## Jouni Seilonen

Koskilinjojen kotisivun etusivulla on linkit ensi kesän aikatauluun.  Jos ottaa huomioon liikenteen suurehkon määrän, niin muutoksia on aika vähän viime kesään verrattuna.  Suurin muutos lienee uusi linja 29 Haapalehto-Myllyoja-Laanila-Tuira-Keskusta.  Linja 9 kulkee Erkkolan sillan kautta, mutta tähän on totuteltu jo viime syksystä asti.  Kesäaikataulu on julkistettu kerrankin hyvissä ajoin.

----------


## Assamies

26:
Kuulin kuskilta sellaista, että linja 26 lakkautettaisiin.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

29:
Sentään linjan 29 kohdalle näyttää jo paremmalta.
Vaikuttaa paljon siltä, etteivät linjareittien liikennesuunnittelijat itse näitä julkisia liikennevälineitä paljoa käytä.  :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Pohjoisreitti:
 Siltäpä tuo näyttää, että sama meno jatkuu vielä yhä edellelleen, kuin mitä ennemminkin on esiintynyt. "Pohjoisreitillä" Toppilan halki menee kerran tunnissa neljä-viisi bussia perää perää. Sitten on taas tunnin mittainen paussi, eikä mikään kulje.
 
 Eteläreitillä meni ja menee myös Limingantullin Citybussi C samaan aikaan, ensin Ysin ja nyt Ykkösen kanssa...  :Mad:

----------

